# Sticky  Homemade CV axle puller



## Ole Nasty

Very crudely made from scrap but worked great! Maybe this will help out the next guy. 


HOMEMADE CV AXLE PULLER FOR ATV - YouTube


----------



## gav09

cool idea!


----------



## brutemike

Will it work with the axle together. Great idea man.


----------



## rmax

got to love them home made tools, nice work i allready have the slide hammer the rest will be simple, thanks ole nasty


----------



## NMKawierider

That's a great idea. There's been a number of posts about how to get those half-shafts out. Now there is an answer.


----------



## 88rxn/a

Nice! Sure could have used this a little while ago..


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice! Deserves a sticky or how-to placement.


----------



## jrpro130

That is awesome

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Ole Nasty

Lol, this definitely could be made better. I used a 2.5" exhaust clamp, some scrap flat bar and I made a slide hammer from an old tie rod and some left over DOM tubing scraps from when I made the roll cage ext on my Rhino. Also used the $90 welder from Harbor Freight, which has already paid for itself with little projects like this. I sure as heck didn't come up with the idea and I'm glad it can help somebody else, I've plastered it all over the internet, haha. 

I don't know if this will fit the bigger cups on the Cobra and Turner axles I have on my Grizzly, if it doesn't I'll make a much more refined version, lol, maybe even size adjustable somehow.

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------



brutemike said:


> Will it work with the axle together. Great idea man.


It should, that's why I made the hoop so big. BUT, if the axle was intact I would have not needed this because I would have had something to yank on, lol that doesn't sound right but you get the picture, haha.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I finally found the one I based mine off of(from memory). Courtesy of jlamb on GrizzlyCentral.


----------

